# Taking photos of newborn preemie twins...



## topazsol (Jun 11, 2012)

I am brand new to photography. I got my first DSLR in April and I've been taking photos non stop since then. I've been getting a lot of compliments on my photos so I decided to make a facebook photography page and charge super low prices since I am a stay at home mom and I would like to make a little extra money. I have no studio set up, no backdrops, props, or lights so I advertised that I am strictly taking outdoor photos for summer. I live next to a beautiful river so I figured the families or kids, couples, etc could come to my house and we could walk along the river which goes through 2 beautiful parks and take photos. The first park is literally a few steps from my house, I can see it from my front porch. The other one is about a 5 min walk. 

So anyway, this woman messaged me asking about my prices, if I charge a session fee, etc. I told her no and told her my price and she seemed very interested. She has twin preemie babies and she said she is not sure about taking them outside because of their fragile health which I completely understand. She asked if I could come to her house to take pictures of them but like I said, I have no indoor set up yet. Could it be possible to take photos of them with natural light coming in through a window? And what kind of props could I use? I have some cute baby hats and clothing that was my daughter's when she was a baby but since they are so tiny, I am not sure if it would fit them. I was looking at professional newborn photos online and it looks like people always use very soft cushiony type of bedding, like the baby is on a cloud. How can I achieve this look with regular household items or what can I buy to achieve the same look?

I really don't want to pass up this oppurtunity. When I saw pictures of her babies, my heart melted. I've never taken newborn photos, let alone twin preemies! I don't think I'll have this chance again. Can you please give me some suggestions about how I can make this work?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow..


----------



## topazsol (Jun 11, 2012)

I never said I was a pro, I said I am a stay at home mom who would like to make a little extra money. I am charging extremely low prices, you should re read my post. I was asking for advice about this situation, not rudeness.

I really didn't think my post was condescending or offensive. I am just politely asking some questions.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Being paid automatically defines you as a professional.  I wish you luck in your new career!  

Quote From WIKI: "A *professional* is a person who is paid to undertake a specialized set of tasks and to complete them for a fee."

Professional - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Being paid automatically defines you as a professional. I wish you luck in your new career!
> 
> Quote From WIKI: "A professional is a person who is paid to undertake a specialized set of tasks and to complete them for a fee."
> 
> Professional - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Dude, she simply asked advice... ?


----------



## topazsol (Jun 11, 2012)

But do you have any suggestions? That is the whole point to this thread. I wasn't trying to find out if I am professional or not, I want to make this photo shoot a good one. I have some ideas but all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 11, 2012)

topazsol said:
			
		

> But do you have any suggestions? That is the whole point to this thread. I wasn't trying to find out if I am professional or not, I want to make this photo shoot a good one. I have some ideas but all suggestions are welcome.



I have some good simple pointers for you, but it'll have to wait until morning.  I need sleep.  Check back tomorrow, okay?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 11, 2012)

topazsol said:


> But do you have any suggestions? That is the whole point to this thread. I wasn't trying to find out if I am professional or not, I want to make this photo shoot a good one. I have some ideas but all suggestions are welcome.



 especially if you have a low end entry level camera that has poor High ISO performance (Sony has some of the worst performance at High ISO, of any cameras available).


----------



## topazsol (Jun 11, 2012)

I do not plan on editing the photos. I think I can do a good job without editing, I might make a few black and white but that's about it for editing. I think it's more of the props I am wondering about here. How do people get the soft cushiony feel to newborn pictures? I was reading something about covering bean bags with soft material and trying it that way, I am not sure about that though. Unfortunately I can't pratice, I just have to do it. I am pretty sure I can utilize natural light in a way that will work. Working with 2 preemies is going to be a challenge! But I am so excited to do it, I am a mom so I know I will just love these little girls! I really love children so I just can't pass it up. I was thinking about looking around at some shops for some baskets, soft material, etc. I actually have quite a few baby blankets from when my daughter who is 3 now was a baby. And I'm sure their parents will have lots of cute things too. I am getting really excited about this.


----------



## VannahRose143 (Jun 11, 2012)

My suggestions would be to use a brighter aperture for more light. Babies always look good with paler light, ESPECIALLY smaller (premature) babies who usually have reddened skin or other unsightly conditions. It gives a peaceful tone to the picture if they're asleep, but if they're awake That'd be great too. As for the soft looking bedding, try simply using a soft pastel colored blanket and wrapping it around a cushion. Try not to ruin the picture with TOO many props, the main focus is on the babies. You also don't want to have the really cheesy back drop "yearbook" type of photo, so just work with the surrounding. Any mom who has premature babies will have a nice and well put together house, and the pictures will be more personal if they have the house as the background. Try to get some pictures with the parents in it, if you can. Lastly, since they are so little, the most memorable pictures will have the babies near something that reflects on their little size. Like a big teddy bear or even in the parent's hands.  you're welcome


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 11, 2012)

topazsol said:
			
		

> I do not plan on editing the photos. I think I can do a good job without editing, I might make a few black and white but that's about it for editing. I think it's more of the props I am wondering about here. How do people get the soft cushiony feel to newborn pictures? I was reading something about covering bean bags with soft material and trying it that way, I am not sure about that though. Unfortunately I can't pratice, I just have to do it. I am pretty sure I can utilize natural light in a way that will work. Working with 2 preemies is going to be a challenge! But I am so excited to do it, I am a mom so I know I will just love these little girls! I really love children so I just can't pass it up. I was thinking about looking around at some shops for some baskets, soft material, etc. I actually have quite a few baby blankets from when my daughter who is 3 now was a baby. And I'm sure their parents will have lots of cute things too. I am getting really excited about this.



Your first purchase needs to be an 18% grey exposure card.  I'll explain more tomorrow, I promise.  Please don't go and buy a bunch of props.

(By the way, two years ago, I became the father of identical twins)


----------



## topazsol (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Vannah, those ideas are really helpful. I love the idea of showing their size in the parents arms. Congrats Michael! The only props I was thinking of using are blankets, cushions, and little hats. I am not sure what people like though. I guess it all depends on the person. I'll talk with the parents to get a better idea of what they want. Seems like some people like very simple and natural (my favorite personally) and some like more extravagant. Like my sister in law who is due next month, she wants me to take photos of her baby in a little nest with wings on her back. I think that's cute but my taste is more simple, but I will do whatever she wants. She is her mom and I will listen to all her ideas and do the best I can for her.


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> You DIDN'T call me on anything... that would require me having done something wrong! And it would also require you having the ability to call me on something... and I don't concede that to you!    lol!



I'm over it...  Moving along...


----------



## gsgary (Jun 11, 2012)

You my friend will have trouble getting help on here with that atitude


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 11, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> You my friend will have trouble getting help on here with that atitude



I'm not your friend, and I have no trouble getting help on here...  Moving along...


----------



## gsgary (Jun 11, 2012)

michael9000000 said:
			
		

> I'm not your friend, and I have no trouble getting help on here...  Moving along...



I dought it very much


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 11, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I dought it very much



I don't care about your doubts.


----------



## rub (Jun 11, 2012)

Regardless of your skills or equipment, if you are going to do this shoot, which in my opinion you are not ready for, please please please read up on newborn safety. Many of the images you see from top baby photographers are composites. You have no training, no insurance, and you may very well be risking the safety of these little babies with your ignorance.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 11, 2012)

rub said:


> Regardless of your skills or equipment, if you are going to do this shoot, which in my opinion you are not ready for, please please please read up on newborn safety. Many of the images you see from top baby photographers are composites. You have no training, no insurance, and you may very well be risking the safety of these little babies with your ignorance.


+1... No, let's make it +2 

I don't think you should take some of the comments you received as offensive or with bad intention, but the complete opposite. 

My personal opinion on what makes a professional is different than wikipedia and dictionaries. It seems to me the skill makes a professional, not the money he/she receives. You can do it for the love of it, and that doesn't mean your work will be worst or of lower quality. I really don't think a profession is all about the money. 

But anyway, putting all that aside, it might seem like a good idea for you to charge and make some extra money... but the minute you're getting paid for a job, people WILL expect certain quality... and it could happen they'll not like your results, specially if you're just starting on this... so, maybe it's better to gain experience before charging for anything. No matter how great idea it sounds to get a few extra bucks.

It is important to understand that here you have people who's actually been into photography for a very long time, and you can't just say you're charging for a session with 2 months of experience. People will react to this and -most likely- they'll be right.

Anyway, I've never done newborn shots so I can't be of much help... but please take all necessary precautions, make sure to think in advance what different settings you'll be trying... cause you'll be pretty much learning by trial and error as you go through the session. 

I'd use manual focus, a fast lens, keep ISO to the lowest possible at all times, wide apertures (smaller f/stops numbers) to isolate the babies from the background and surroundings, and try to use all the natural light possible. If not enough, maybe use an off-camera flash and something to soften the light... although most people will probably say you're definitely gonna need artificial lighting, but of course if depends on the location. Get a grey card and -when possible- use a tripod. 

All this being said, I wish you good luck and looking forward to see the results. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## orljustin (Jun 11, 2012)

topazsol said:


> I am brand new to photography. I got my first DSLR in April and I've been taking photos non stop since then. I've been getting a lot of compliments on my photos so I decided to make a facebook photography page and charge super low prices since I am a stay at home mom and I would like to make a little extra money. I have no studio set up, no backdrops, props, or lights so I advertised that I am strictly taking outdoor photos for summer. I live next to a beautiful river so I figured the families or kids, couples, etc could come to my house and we could walk along the river which goes through 2 beautiful parks and take photos. The first park is literally a few steps from my house, I can see it from my front porch. The other one is about a 5 min walk.
> 
> So anyway, this woman messaged me asking about my prices, if I charge a session fee, etc. I told her no and told her my price and she seemed very interested. She has twin preemie babies and she said she is not sure about taking them outside because of their fragile health which I completely understand. She asked if I could come to her house to take pictures of them but like I said, I have no indoor set up yet. Could it be possible to take photos of them with natural light coming in through a window? And what kind of props could I use? I have some cute baby hats and clothing that was my daughter's when she was a baby but since they are so tiny, I am not sure if it would fit them. I was looking at professional newborn photos online and it looks like people always use very soft cushiony type of bedding, like the baby is on a cloud. How can I achieve this look with regular household items or what can I buy to achieve the same look?



Come on, how can this not be a troll post?  We've got all the elements:
A: Brand new to photography
B: Camera less than 3 months old
C: "Passion" (implied)
D: Facebook page
E: Super Low Prices!
F: Stay at home mom
G: No studio, no props, no equipment
H: Natural Light Photographer!
etc....

So look, you can't take the babies outside, you're not going to be able to shoot inside without the proper equipment.  You don't have the experience, so tell this woman you are not experienced or equipped to create the images she wants and she needs to hire a competent, professional photographer.  That's all.  How easy it is to say "Sorry, I can't do that at this time."

You didn't mention you're already opening a "studio"!
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-i-am-new-photography-i-love.html#post2601086

"As far as props go, we have all the standard Old Time photograhy props  like barrells, a bar, bottles, guns, etc. I am really excited about my  studio opening! I am basically doing this for fun but obviously I don't  mind making a little side money. I am so new to photography that I am  going to offer inexpensive prices. It's not that I am not confident in  my ability, I am! It's just that I am not in desperate need for money  and I really want to make this a fun experience. I don't want to get  overwhelmed and quit. That's why my studio will be open 3 days a week."


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you have an external flash?


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 11, 2012)

These threads always keep me entertained at work


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2012)

rub said:


> Regardless of your skills or equipment, if you are going to do this shoot, which in my opinion you are not ready for, please please please read up on newborn safety. Many of the images you see from top baby photographers are composites. You have no training, *no insurance*, and you may very well be risking the safety of these little babies with your ignorance.


Read the red text, and then read it again!  These are two most important words in this entire thread.  When someone hires a professional (and to reiterate what was posted earlier, if you charge you are viewed as a professional, regardless of your skill or experience), they have the right to assume that the person has the necessary qualifications, licenses, etc.  Granted, a prudent person will verify this, but many will not.  If you do go ahead with this and something happens, you are more likely than not to wind up in civil court.  I wouldn't even want to think about the potential damages that could be awarded in a personal-injury case involving premature infants.

*DO. NOT. DO. THIS.*


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2012)

There really is no substitute for learning the fundamentals.

To that end, I often recommend these inexpensive books and helpful web sites:

_*For Business
*_Best Business Practices for Photographers, Second Edition 
ASMP Professional Business Practices in Photography 
Business and Legal Forms for Photographers (Fourth Edition) (Business & Legal Forms for Photographers) 
www.SBA.gov and Free Small Business Advice | How-to Resources | Tools | Templates | SCORE

_*For Photography
*_Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography 
Off-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Photographers 
Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography 
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html
http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/


----------



## gsgary (Jun 11, 2012)

KmH said:


> There really is no substitute for learning the fundamentals.
> 
> To that end, I often recommend these inexpensive books and helpful web sites:
> 
> ...




I'm sure Best Buy will go through all this when you buy one of their pro kits that comes with instant pro credentials


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2012)

I have said it before, and I will say it again:

It is the buyers responsibility to determine if a sellers price is comensurate with the product, or service being offered.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2012)

Caveat emptor.


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep!

For those not familiar with latin - Caveat Emptor = "Let the buyer beware", a basic doctrine of property law and consumerism since the days of old. 

Plus there is - "_Caveat venditor_ - for "_let the seller beware._" It is a counter to _caveat emptor_ and suggests that sellers can also be deceived in a market transaction. This forces the seller to take responsibility for the product *and discourages sellers* *from selling products of unreasonable quality*." Caveat emptor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 11, 2012)

VannahRose143 said:
			
		

> My suggestions would be to use a brighter aperture for more light. Babies always look good with paler light, ESPECIALLY smaller (premature) babies who usually have reddened skin or other unsightly conditions. It gives a peaceful tone to the picture if they're asleep, but if they're awake That'd be great too. As for the soft looking bedding, try simply using a soft pastel colored blanket and wrapping it around a cushion. Try not to ruin the picture with TOO many props, the main focus is on the babies. You also don't want to have the really cheesy back drop "yearbook" type of photo, so just work with the surrounding. Any mom who has premature babies will have a nice and well put together house, and the pictures will be more personal if they have the house as the background. Try to get some pictures with the parents in it, if you can. Lastly, since they are so little, the most memorable pictures will have the babies near something that reflects on their little size. Like a big teddy bear or even in the parent's hands.  you're welcome



Brighter aperture?


----------



## topazsol (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, the studio is at a standstill right now. The woman I bought the turnkey business from got bit by a hobo spider so she is in the hospital getting skin grafted. It's nasty business. I have to wait for them to return to actually get my hands on all the equipment and costumes I bought from them. I understand though, I mean, it's not her fault that happened to her. I'll be opening the studio sometime this summer, despite all the ranting about how I can't do it blah blah. I have tons of family and friend support, a positive attitude (which seems to be lacking in this forum) and the ability to try try again. 

Best to my knowledge a troll is someone who posts rude or offensive things to get a rise out of people. Or someone who disrupts normal coversation. I don't know how I did any of this. I just asked some questions.


----------



## topazsol (Jun 11, 2012)

I have no idea how I would be a threat to these little preemies! I have a child, I am around babies quite a lot, I know how to handle and care for babies. I am definitely not ignorant when it comes to caring for infants and children. Wow the negativity here is overwhelming me...


----------



## topazsol (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes I have an external flash and a diffuser for it.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 11, 2012)

topazsol said:
			
		

> Yes I have an external flash and a diffuser for it.



If you have that, I would suggest getting your flash off camera and keeping that baby inside.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2012)

topazsol said:


> I have no idea how I would be a threat to these little preemies! I have a child, I am around babies quite a lot, I know how to handle and care for babies. I am definitely not ignorant when it comes to caring for infants and children. Wow the negativity here is overwhelming me...


No one is questioning your ability to handle and care for a child.  Some aren't sure that you have experience enough to discharge a commission of this nature, but, if you accept it, that's up to you.  The reason that I made the post that I did (and I can understand how someone with limited experience would construe it as being negative) is because insurance is the single most important tool you have in your camera bag.

Let's say that you have everything set up just the way you want, and the family dog comes in and knocks your lightstand over; this hits the child, causes a minor bruise, the mother panics, and next thing you know, you're being sued for $50,000 in medical expenses and emotional stress.  Don't think it can happen?  Do some research!

Understand that experienced photographers care about their clients and their reputation both as individuals and as an industry.  If someone makes promises that their camera can't keep, then all of us suffer.


----------

